# New HD Channels?



## adamp961 (Feb 11, 2006)

I called Direct Tv Yesterday to ask about upgrading to HD and the operator said that they were adding some new channles April 1, but she didn't know which channels. Has anyone heard if this is true and what channels.


Thanks


Adam


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

april fools!!


----------



## tvwatcher365 (May 24, 2005)

They are adding TNT-HD on 2/17.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

juan ellitinez said:


> april fools!!


It may not be as big joke as you think!

I heard the next round of HD locals is supposedly scheduled for April 3rd..


----------



## floridaguy (Dec 1, 2004)

I recently called D* as I'm getting ready to leave them since I'm going HD and the local cable company seems a better option at this time. The guy I spoke to in retention told me "by next year we're going to have 150 channels in HD" - I think if this is true, he may have been referring to locals in various markets, but I really didn't push the issue. Check your local cable companies, many will give you a high-def DVR at no cost (sure there's a monthly fee, but D* has this too) and you might be surprised that cable has more HD offerings at the moment. Mine is giving a financial incentive for the first year to bring back a satellite customer.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Even TV salespeople are giving incorrect information on HD. My inlaws recently bought a new widescreen and were told that there were going to be over 1,000 HD channels by the end of the year. And that's NOT speaking of Directv.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

well...techincally if you add up each cable franchises HD channels in each market you'd be well over 1000 HD channels. Cable has thousands of HD channels!


----------



## snidely (Mar 11, 2003)

The D* reps at CES last month said don't expect much more in the way of additional HD this year. (Except for multiple HD locals in various markets that is a complete waste of bandwidth.) 
That said, they apparently have just added TNT. I haven't watched TNT in years except for an occasional sport event. 

...mike


----------

